# Knuckleguards



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2014)

A couple of years ago I paid $200 for an NOS set of these and thought that was high but really wanted them for my No-Nose. I thought if I could get this painted set for $100 or so I could clean the paint off and they would be good for my original Speedline--no dice $213 with four hours left! V/r Shawn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191050407787&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2014)

They look too small to do much, but they also look cool. Maybe you could cut down a steel trouble light reflector?
https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...D1oAT23oHAAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1440&bih=781
When I was commuting in wintertime Western Massachusetts decades ago I mopunted some cut down 3 liter pepsi bottles as wind guards for my hands and they worked pretty well.


----------



## bike (Feb 9, 2014)

*post war versions*

had reflectors--- I think these were news bag hooks like ducks etc. But I do not have an original ad- anyone?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2014)

bike said:


> had reflectors--- I think these were news bag hooks like ducks etc. But I do not have an original ad- anyone?




Hand guards on a bicycle make no sense.. dirt bike blasting through trees yes.... Say an IT250 in Oregon running up some hill..I agree with Paul..


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2014)

*Geeeez*

I know I've got a lot to learn still, but I never knew these were an accessory.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> I know I've got a lot to learn still, but I never knew these were an accessory.




The are an accessory, but if you want to keep up with the Jones's speedline airflo, have at.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 9, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> The are an accessory, but if you want to keep up with the Jones's speedline airflo, have at.
> Chris




LOL, yes, there is a level of adornment that is becoming the "standard"...


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just over $300!! Looks like your NOS pair was a great deal on todays market.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 9, 2014)

They look like they would be fairly easy to reproduce ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> They look like they would be fairly easy to reproduce ..




Yeah, I bet if John started now he'd have a set made before the night is over.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I actually suggested this to John last year at the Shelby Invasion. Now that he has a pair of Speedlines maybe he'll be interested? I wouldn't be surprised if these weren't too far behind the horizontal Lobdell saddle!  V/r Shawn


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Sign me up for a pair.  I've only seen one other pair and they weren't for sale.  Pretty cool.


----------

